# Best LOOKING car ever made...



## Bigpikle

OK, just reading the gorgeous E-Type thread in the Showroom from Eurogloss and it got me thinking...what do you think is THE best LOOKING car ever made?

FORGET PERFORMANCE

FORGET MARQUE

FORGET THE HANDLING AND RELIABILITY ETC ETC

*What is simply THE best looker ever to roll off the production lines?*
No custom creations or concept cars, just production models?


----------



## 03OKH

IMO


----------



## -Kev-

quite like this myself:


----------



## Paintguy

A bit predictable maybe, but the Miura SV has had a place in my heart for decades:


----------



## ajc347

Lancia Stratos HF for me. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

fiestadetailer said:


> quite like this myself:


having seen one first hand on the roads now, I can agree - certainly a contender :thumb:


----------



## -Ally-

MK1 focus RS  

since ive just bought one


----------



## Colt Man

vw scirrocco without a doubt


----------



## Hair Bear

Mercedes SL300 Gullwing


----------



## PaulGTI

Not everyone cuppa T, but I really like this..










Passat CC, Just seems really well proportioned and stylish...without trying too hard.


----------



## -Kev-

AllyArctic300 said:


> MK1 focus RS
> 
> since ive just bought one


agree!!!!! pics!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

In this months edition of mercedes benz classic mag there are to fine examples of automotive art, a guy with a red and a blue one, the blue one is a 220 SE ponton :argie:


----------



## -Kev-

Bigpikle said:


> having seen one first hand on the roads now, I can agree - certainly a contender :thumb:


not to mention the noise it made when they had one on Top Gear :doublesho
Audi V8 iirc..


----------



## Ultra

porsche 911 any age


----------



## J1ODY A

Aston Martin for me - pretty much any of them but the Vanquish is tasty!


----------



## rallying1

Massive fan of this
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/96/Lancia-Stratos-HF-Group-4-'.jpg

:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR

fiestadetailer said:


> not to mention the noise it made when they had one on Top Gear :doublesho
> Audi V8 iirc..


Ferrari sourced V8:thumb:. And the 8c gets my vote too. Second would be a good scrap between the Ferrari 599GTB or the Ferrari 250GTO.


----------



## peterfox

*The John Player Special Capri*

Can't find a better pic than this I'm afraid:

http://www.fordcaprilaser.co.uk/branch.htm

I know you'll probably think I'm way off the mark here but, when I was 17, a mate had one. I was learning to drive in my brother's ancient Austin A40 at the time and the JPS Capri was my dream car. I thought it was the bee's bits both inside and out.

Even then there were many prestige cars, sports cars, millionaire's cars that most people would have put streets ahead of the JPS Capri but, for me, nothing else could compete.

Still have a trace of the dream left because I'd love to own one as a classic. Wonder if there are any left.


----------



## GPS

Got to agree with the 8C. Still a bit confused about some of the replies though... Passat CC and a Focus. Both cracking cars but not what I would consider to be the best looking car ever.


----------



## -Ally-

fiestadetailer said:


> agree!!!!! pics!!!


Not got it yet, secured it with deposit whilst waiting on the private plate being removed be the seller

Should get it next weekend or something. Cant wait though. :wall:
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1199671.htm


----------



## Bigge

Gotta rack another one up for the Alfa 8c for me. Absolutely stunning car.


----------



## -Kev-

AllyArctic300 said:


> Not got it yet, secured it with deposit whilst waiting on the private plate being removed be the seller
> 
> Should get it next weekend or something. Cant wait though. :wall:
> http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1199671.htm


very tasty RS there :thumb:


----------



## Epoch

http://www.diseno-art.com/images/ferrari_250_GTO.jpg


----------



## jamest

The original Aston Martin V8 Vantage.










Saw one yesterday in blue, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SURFERROSA

:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR

jamest said:


> The original Aston Martin V8 Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw one yesterday in blue, absolutely gorgeous.


 A fine looking car indeed. And the Americans reckon they are the muscle car kings?


----------



## -Kev-

jamest said:


> The original Aston Martin V8 Vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw one yesterday in blue, absolutely gorgeous.


does that have skies that come out of the sides and missles behind the foglights?


----------



## sanchez89

SURFERROSA said:


> :thumb:


your my new best friend. i need to own 1 of these!


----------



## Ninja59

Epoch said:


> http://www.diseno-art.com/images/ferrari_250_GTO.jpg


totally agree...


----------



## -ROM-

For a modern car the Alfa 8C is simply unbeatable.

For a classic car i would have to go with the Jaguar XK140 Roadster:


----------



## Neil_S




----------



## dew1911

Don't know if it's been posted, but close the topic now as we have the winner...


----------



## Bigpikle

some great replies here, as well as some odd ones I must admit :lol: Never expected an estate car to make the list but i we all thought the same and all that :thumb:

Some beauties being shown for sure


----------



## Neil_S

If anybody posts up a Prius, it is an immediate life time ban :lol:


----------



## Alex L

fiestadetailer said:


> quite like this myself:


This thread should have been locked after this post ^^^^

As the Alfa is the winner



MickCTR said:


> Ferrari sourced V8:thumb:. And the 8c gets my vote too. Second would be a good scrap between the Ferrari 599GTB or the Ferrari 250GTO.


Those would be my exact choices


----------



## MickCTR

Excellent taste man!


----------



## dew1911

Neil_S said:


> If anybody posts up a Prius, it is an immediate life time ban :lol:












:thumb: :lol:


----------



## -ROM-

Also how's this for gorgeous?:










I'd be impressed if anyone could name it!


----------



## Justa

Alex L said:


> This thread should have been locked after this post ^^^^
> 
> As the Alfa is the winner
> 
> Those would be my exact choices


And mine....


----------



## -Kev-

Neil_S said:


> If anybody posts up a Prius, it is an immediate life time ban :lol:


agree! :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

rmorgan84 said:


> Also how's this for gorgeous?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be impressed if anyone could name it!


you rotter - i was just going to look on that site and you've blocked it out! :lol:


----------



## -ROM-

fiestadetailer said:


> you rotter - i was just going to look on that site and you've blocked it out! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## dew1911

It's a 1934 Voisin C15 Roadster Saliot


----------



## GPS

rmorgan84 said:


> Also how's this for gorgeous?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be impressed if anyone could name it!


It looks like a Voisin C15 Roadster :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

dew1911 said:


> It's a 1934 Voisin C15 Roadster Saliot





GPS said:


> It looks like a Voisin C15 Roadster :thumb:


I obviously didn't blaknk the website out fast enough!


----------



## pooma

I'm going to chuck another vote in for the Miura


----------



## GPS

rmorgan84 said:


> I obviously didn't blaknk the website out fast enough!


Nah the guy over the road has one :lol:


----------



## VIPER

Great shouts with the Ferrari 250 GTO, 250 California Spider, and Lambo Miura SV :thumb: :argie:

But being the 911 nut that I am, I'm going to have to go for my all time fave car - 1973 Carrera 2.7 RS :-










In the eye of the beholder


----------



## dew1911

Viper said:


> In the eye of the beholder










:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

GPS said:


> Nah the guy over the road has one :lol:


:lol:


----------



## -Kev-

Viper said:


> Great shouts with the Ferrari 250 GTO, 250 California Spider, and Lambo Miura SV :thumb: :argie:
> 
> But being the 911 nut that I am, I'm going to have to go for my all time fave car - 1973 Carrera 2.7 RS :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the eye of the beholder


its got a smeary windscreen  looks stunning though - even in kermit the frog green*** :thumb:

** It's 'Viper' green actually *


----------



## -ROM-

Viper said:


> Great shouts with the Ferrari 250 GTO, 250 California Spider, and Lambo Miura SV :thumb: :argie:
> 
> But being the 911 nut that I am, I'm going to have to go for my all time fave car - 1973 Carrera 2.7 RS :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the eye of the beholder


Lovely car and as a 911 fan would love one. Can't put my hand on heart and say it would rank highly in the best looking cars of all time.


----------



## andythilo

For me it's my childhood favorite, the car that I loved over all others :


----------



## -ROM-

dew1911 said:


> :thumb:


Wow judging by recent posts i think we've found someone even less tactful and more abrupt than me on the forum.


----------



## VIPER

dew1911 said:


> :thumb:


You know that thing you want me to help you with?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ninja59

or this one im sure everyone can name this from the interior: - 









bit more "modern" than the 250...


----------



## GPS

Ninja59 said:


> or this one im sure everyone can name this from the interior: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bit more "modern" than the 250...


It's from an F40 :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

GPS said:


> It's from a 330 GTC Speciale :thumb:


Wrong, it's an F40:thumb:

(I think)


----------



## Ninja59

correct rmorgan...


----------



## RisingPower

I'd have to say the gullwing or 250gto posted already.



MickCTR said:


> A fine looking car indeed. And the Americans reckon they are the muscle car kings?


I'd say they are, but the aston martin vantage is no poor example of a muscle car either:


----------



## -ROM-

Now that's sexy.^^


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

For me, it's the Mk1 Focus RS!!!


----------



## -Kev-

rmorgan84 said:


> Now that's sexy.^^


seconded :argie:


----------



## -Kev-

RussZS said:


> For me, it's the Mk1 Focus RS!!!


why have you got an R27 then?


----------



## HC1001

RisingPower said:


>


Eleanor all the way...................:thumb::doublesho:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

fiestadetailer said:


> why have you got an R27 then?


Warranty


----------



## -Kev-

RussZS said:


> Warranty


good point


----------



## Rowan83

I can't really decide, but i know it's out of these few............



*Alfa Romeo 8C*










*OR*

*Aston Martin DBS*










*OR*

*Ferrari F40*










*OR*

*Lamborghini Diablo*


----------



## DubbedUP

Got to love the purity of a Porsche 356...


----------



## Skuperb

I would give my left nut for an original one of these:


----------



## sat1983

Some people need to get the meaning of the most beautiful car ever designed.
I really like the focus RS Mk1 but it's not exactly the most beautiful car in the world is it??


----------



## nudda




----------



## gherkin

Couldn't really find a better picture, but for me its this love the car and the noise it makes


----------



## -ROM-

nudda said:


>


That's attractive in the same sort of way as a stealth bomber, it's mean and purposeful. Beautiful though, it is not.


----------



## nudda

rmorgan84 said:


> That's attractive in the same sort of way as a stealth bomber, it's mean and purposeful. Beautiful though, it is not.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ... for me, its stunning!


----------



## -ROM-

nudda said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ... for me, its stunning!


Yep beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but sometimes the beholder's eye could do with a bit of calibration.:thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy

I'm a bit shocked that nobody has mentioned my fave car yet...










Ferrari Testarossa - I absolutely love this car. Are people not a fan like me?


----------



## rapala

Skuperb said:


> I would give my left nut for an original one of these:


i would love one of these.even a kit car one would do for me.:thumb:


----------



## JCooch

Got to be these for me, especially the pre 99 spec altough a photo of a 99+ spec RZ has snuck its way in and one other.


----------



## -ROM-

JCooch said:


> Got to be these for me, especially the pre 99 spec altough a photo of a 99+ spec RZ has snuck its way in and one other.


You do realise you can choose any car in the world?


----------



## dave355

Sorry no pic but aston martin DB5,sexy.


----------



## PJS

Wow, not surprised by the choices of some posted, but am surprised either it's been forgotten about, or doesn't feature in anyone's thoughts......










The aggressive bodywork matching perfectly with the ethos and performance of the car.


----------



## JCooch

rmorgan84 said:


> You do realise you can choose any car in the world?


Yeah. Its a classic shape that looked amazing back in the day and still holds its own now. Has amazing curves and lines.


----------



## ksm1985

lol at some of the cars being posted, i aint posting one as i dont think there is such a thing lol, maybe the carbon fibre koeniggsegg


----------



## Phil1971

A bit quirky...but does something for me...


----------



## RisingPower

PJS said:


> Wow, not surprised by the choices of some posted, but am surprised either it's been forgotten about, or doesn't feature in anyone's thoughts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aggressive bodywork matching perfectly with the ethos and performance of the car.


Who will remember a sagaris in 30 years time for its groundbreaking design and/or looks?

Besides, It's a sagaris, it couldn't exactly be called beautiful.


----------



## ksm1985

Phil1971 said:


> A bit quirky...but does something for me...


hell no


----------



## Daragh




----------



## Raddyc

Agreed on the rx-7, It still looks awesome today after all these years


----------



## sat1983

It's gotta be an Aston- everytime.


----------



## JCooch

Thanks RaddyC. 

Just read the post RisingPower left and it felt my post more valid as the RX-7 hasnt been forgetten after nearly 20 years now.


----------



## S63

I thought this was the most beautiful thing when I was a kid and became one of my first slot cars, still think it's a beauty


----------



## RisingPower

JCooch said:


> Thanks RaddyC.
> 
> Just read the post RisingPower left and it felt my post more valid as the RX-7 hasnt been forgetten after nearly 20 years now.


To be fair, it's no 250gto/eleanor/gullwing.


----------



## JCooch

RisingPower said:


> To be fair, it's no 250gto/eleanor/gullwing.


What the RX-7?

I know, no everyone is gona agree on the same car. Dont get me wrong i think the Shelby GT500 is a beautiful car but it doesnt quite do it for me.


----------



## -ROM-

I just can't understand after all the stunning cars posted in this thread how someone can then post an RX7. 

But hey i guess if you set your aspirations low they'll be easier to achieve.


----------



## Ebbe J

It's actually quite easy..


----------



## S63

rmorgan84 said:


> I just can't understand after all the stunning cars posted in this thread how someone can then post an RX7.
> 
> But hey i guess if you set your aspirations low they'll be easier to achieve.


but this isn't a thread about aspirations, as has been already mentioned, beauty lies in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Neil_S

S500 said:


> I thought this was the most beautiful thing when I was a kid and became one of my first slot cars, still think it's a beauty


A thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## JCooch

Thanks S500. Im not a massive supercar fan what can i say. An as far as asporations go i achieved that 2 years ago when i purchased my dream car.


----------



## Modmedia

I love the RX7 too!

Although for me it has to be the Ferrari F40.


----------



## JCooch

Thanks ModMedia. Didnt realise i was going to get so much flack for posting it.


----------



## Grizzle

993


----------



## Norman

Can't decide among the Alfa 8C, Muira or the E-Type.


----------



## Coxy914

tough call, and a few of the usual suspects (miura, ferrari, gullwing merc) have already been posted up.

can't believe the person who posted the MK1 Focus RS though, hardly beautiful really is it??

anyway, here's a few likely contenders:

BMW 507









Horch 853









Lancia 037 Stradale









Auburn Boat Tail Speedster


----------



## Lloyd71

Another vote for the Alfa 8C, but the Spider version in white;









Plus they make such a nice noise;


----------



## ayrshireteggy

rmorgan84 said:


> Wow judging by recent posts i think we've found someone even less tactful and more abrupt than me on the forum.


Not quite....



rmorgan84 said:


> I just can't understand after all the stunning cars posted in this thread how someone can then post an RX7.
> 
> But hey i guess if you set your aspirations low they'll be easier to achieve.


Ka-boom! Rhys is back!


----------



## Guest




----------



## swordjo

For me it would be the 8C ( in any form) but I've always loved the AC Cobra, just a beast of a car.


----------



## imacwalker




----------



## bidderman1969

come on dudes, remember your boyhood dreams.......





































or


----------



## Vyker

Surprised theres been no mention of it......

Reventon


----------



## Rickyboy

Vyker said:


> Surprised theres been no mention of it......
> 
> Reventon


I totally forgot about the Reventon... I can't make my mind up now between that and the Testarossa I posted earlier on! God damn you car creation gods!


----------



## Doc

or


----------



## Jordan




----------



## JCooch

Good choice Jason. No one tends to remember Skylines before the 32 these days.


----------



## Eddy

hmm its tough, right now I'm thinking either Lambo Diablo:









Or e30 M3:


----------



## Bratwurst

Another vote for the Maserati GranTourismo S


----------



## Bigpikle

another absolute fave of mine...




























or perhaps one of these...


----------



## Neil_S

Good choice Damon, a beauty


----------



## TeZ

personal choice.. but I love it.

**Alfa Romeo Tipo 33 Stradale**


----------



## Rizzo

this has to be it for me



















and in convertable form


----------



## Gruffs

It's cross-eyed but i love it.


----------



## buckas

silvia :lol::lol:

8c, aston or ferrari


----------



## Omnic

2009 Carlsson Noble RS Mercedes-Benz S Class


----------



## gt5500

Or


----------



## Grizzle

buckas said:


> silvia :lol::lol:


Exactly what popped into my head...well it was more common words lol

"a f'in Silvia" :lol:


----------



## Gandi




----------



## beany_bot

No contest


----------



## Keith CSL

Has to be F40 for me too. It was the poster car I had when I was a kid. 
One day....


----------



## Katana

Well since no one said it had to be a production or practical car, i love this one.
The front grill is made from glass.


----------



## buckas

hi there stevie.w


----------



## pdv40

Katana said:


> Well since no one said it had to be a production or practical car, i love this one.


umm....



Bigpikle said:


> *What is simply THE best looker ever to roll off the production lines?*
> No custom creations or concept cars, just production models?


----------



## Tom_O

Always liked the 993 GT2


----------



## Katana

Oh well, my bad, probably ignored the text and just looked at the pictures.
Production cars, probably a '59 Corvette like this










Or a Citroen DS


----------



## Liambo-235

i have a few favourites...

Ford Fiesta XR2 mk2
Ford Escort Cosworth
Ford Escort RS2000 mk2
Renault Clio 197 R27 (hence why i snapped one up when i got the chance)


----------



## Blazebro

Another one for the Lamborghini Miura.

For one that I can afford it would have to be a VW EOS. Saving up for one right now as it happens.


----------



## Grinnall v8

Daragh said:


> Talbot Lago every time:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux!

There surely can't be a ********** answer to what is the best looking car...but im my personal opinion it is the Porsche 356...










although the Audi R8 comes a very close 2nd...


----------



## Ninja59

i only really like the original Testa Rossa (50's one): -


----------



## Rizzo

Grizzle said:


> Exactly what popped into my head...well it was more common words lol
> 
> "a f'in Silvia" :lol:


Its down to personal choice at the end of the day, Ive always had a thing for them and maybe next year I might have one, unlike the ferraris and astons that are on here


----------



## JCooch

Rizzo said:


> Its down to personal choice at the end of the day, Ive always had a thing for them and maybe next year I might have one, unlike the ferraris and astons that are on here


True. I put an Rx-7 on as mine. It might not be a Lambo or a Buagatti but i love them and im fortunate enough to now own one.


----------



## David




----------



## MickCTR

RisingPower said:


> I'd have to say the gullwing or 250gto posted already.
> 
> I'd say they are, but the aston martin vantage is no poor example of a muscle car either:


As nice as Eleanor is, GT500's didn't actually look as good. She is truly a one off. Not to say GT500's don't look fabulous, they just don't look like Eleanor!


----------



## Ross

I love the Brera 








355 is no minger either


----------



## RisingPower

RosswithaOCD said:


> I love the Brera


So the brera is the best looking car to ever come off a production line? Looking better than an eleanor/250gto/miura/diablo/f40?


----------



## Tom_O

RisingPower said:


> So the brera is the best looking car to ever come off a production line? Looking better than an eleanor/250gto/miura/diablo/f40?


In his opinion :thumb:

There are no right or wrong answers to this thread LMFAO.


----------



## RisingPower

Tom_O said:


> In his opinion :thumb:
> 
> There are no right or wrong answers to this thread LMFAO.


Ok, here's mine 

Ssanyong rodius. Possibly the best looking car ever to come off a production line?


----------



## -ROM-

RisingPower said:


> Ok, here's mine


Don't be stupid. Here's the best looking car:










I can't be wrong because no one's opinion is wrong and beauty is in the eye of the beholder and lets all make daisy chains and run a ribbon up the maypole.


----------



## GPS

Rizzo said:


> Its down to personal choice at the end of the day, Ive always had a thing for them and maybe next year I might have one, unlike the ferraris and astons that are on here


Yeah 95% of the cars voted for will never be owned by the people who voted for them, but this is asking..

'What is simply THE best looker ever to roll off the production lines?'

So do you genuinely believe either the Silvia or an RX-7 to be the best looking car ever?


----------



## RisingPower

rmorgan84 said:


> Don't be stupid. Here's the best looking car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be wrong because no one's opinion is wrong and beauty is in the eye of the beholder and lets all make daisy chains and run a ribbon up the maypole.


I think yours has bigger wheels


----------



## RisingPower

Oh yeah baby, check this hotness out :


----------



## Tom_O

If everyone liked the same things, we'd live in quite an invariable world.

PMSL


----------



## -ROM-

RisingPower said:


> I think yours has bigger wheels


oh yeah that's how we rollz....


----------



## RisingPower

rmorgan84 said:


> oh yeah that's how we rollz....


You'll need a few trees inside though


----------



## MR Ray




----------



## Ross

Not the best looking car but I think its stunning


----------



## dmwpep




----------



## hawkpie

Quite fond of this one...


----------



## Testor VTS

Dino 246GT










and the Ferrari F355 F1 Berlinetta


----------



## JCooch

GPS said:


> Yeah 95% of the cars voted for will never be owned by the people who voted for them, but this is asking..
> 
> 'What is simply THE best looker ever to roll off the production lines?'
> 
> So do you genuinely believe either the Silvia or an RX-7 to be the best looking car ever?


Yeah in think the Rx-7 is an amazing car. Not everyone is going to have the same opinion.


----------



## Ross

Whizzer Brownie points


----------



## GPS

JCooch said:


> Yeah in think the Rx-7 is an amazing car. Not everyone is going to have the same opinion.


But the point of this thread isn't to discuss amazing cars, it's to discuss the best looking production car ever.


----------



## rallyman1978




----------



## JCooch

GPS said:


> But the point of this thread isn't to discuss amazing cars, it's to discuss the best looking production car ever.


Bloody hell i give up. I think the Rx-7 is easily one of the best looking production cars ever.

Thats my opinion which im entitled too i might not agree with yours or someone elses choices but im not making a big deal about it.


----------



## GPS

JCooch said:


> Bloody hell i give up. I think the Rx-7 is easily one of the best looking production cars ever.
> 
> Thats my opinion which im entitled too i might not agree with yours or someone elses choices but im not making a big deal about it.


If you check the post that I quoted from you, you'll see that you said that you think the RX-7 is an amazing car. You didn't make any reference to the way that it looks.

Back on topic now....


----------



## JCooch

Your right and not im trying to say you arent but i do think its one of the most beautiful cars to come off the production line. As said

Back on topic.


----------



## RisingPower

RosswithaOCD said:


> Not the best looking car but I think its stunning


Honey I chavved up my m5


----------



## bidderman1969

the wheels make that car ^^


----------



## The Cueball

Discount Tech said:


> Got to love the purity of a Porsche 356...


We think the same way...

Saw an original one out in Italy last week.... too lovely!!!!!!

:argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## wookey

This does it for me....


----------



## RisingPower

bidderman1969 said:


> the wheels make that car *rubbish*


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## dew1911

For once I agree with Risingpower... And that's a bad sign!


----------



## PJS

bidderman1969 said:


> the wheels make that car ^^


They most certainly do! Cracking set of alloys.


----------



## RisingPower

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e6...76016-show-off-your-aftermarket-wheels-3.html

BBS RGR's look so much better and less chavtastic. Or the rac rg41's

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e6...6016-show-off-your-aftermarket-wheels-13.html


----------



## The Cueball

RisingPower said:


> Honey I chavved up my m5


Hey you...what's wrong with Hartge wheels????? :devil:










Lovely wheels!!!



:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

The Cueball said:


> Hey you...what's wrong with Hartge wheels????? :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely wheels!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Urm... I didn't know you had an e30?  Sorry, I still don't like them


----------



## The Cueball

RisingPower said:


> Urm... I didn't know you had an e30?  Sorry, I still don't like them


I'm not even going to pick you up on that error (i'm sure you met it...).....

You're 3 secs away from joining many others on my ignore list 

I always knew you had no taste!!!! :doublesho

:thumb::lol::thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

The Cueball said:


> I'm not even going to pick you up on that error (i'm sure you met it...).....
> 
> You're 3 secs away from joining many others on my ignore list
> 
> I always knew you had no taste!!!! :doublesho
> 
> :thumb::lol::thumb:


Tell me the maya stm's here don't look good :

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e6...6016-show-off-your-aftermarket-wheels-19.html


----------



## RisingPower

The Cueball said:


> I'm not even going to pick you up on that error (i'm sure you met it...).....
> 
> You're 3 secs away from joining many others on my ignore list
> 
> I always knew you had no taste!!!! :doublesho
> 
> :thumb::lol::thumb:


To be fair, they do look better on your e30 than on the e60


----------



## The Cueball

RisingPower said:


> Tell me the maya stm's here don't look good :
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e6...6016-show-off-your-aftermarket-wheels-19.html


I'll give you that, but I prefer the 7 spoke Breytons underneath....

I also like the Dinan wheels too....quite similar to the above!

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

The Cueball said:


> I'll give you that, but I prefer the 7 spoke Breytons underneath....
> 
> I also like the Dinan wheels too....quite similar to the above!
> 
> :thumb:


Nah, not enough spokes, doesn't look right on the m5. Though I have considered the enkei rp03's for my m3.

Maybe i'm turning into a wheel wh0re.


----------



## RefinedDetails

For me its got to be the Lamborghini Diablo:


----------



## po-low

Hair Bear said:


> Mercedes SL300 Gullwing


Another vote for the 300sl from me too.

This is just my most favourite car in the world ever ever.

Second would be the convertible version.










Followed very closely by the 250 GTO.

Some great cars in this thread! :thumb:
And some not so good !! :doublesho


----------



## gt5500

Bigpikle said:


> OK, just reading the gorgeous E-Type thread in the Showroom from Eurogloss and it got me thinking...what do you* think* is THE best LOOKING car ever made?
> 
> FORGET PERFORMANCE
> 
> FORGET MARQUE
> 
> FORGET THE HANDLING AND RELIABILITY ETC ETC
> 
> *What is simply THE best looker ever to roll off the production lines?*
> No custom creations or concept cars, just production models?


Jesus christ some people need to grow, get their head out of their ar5e's and learn that just because your opinion differs from someone elses it doesn't make you right nor them wrong. The aim of the thread from what I can gather was fairly simple, what do you THINK is the most beautiful car ever made. I don't understand why people feel the need to argue about it? say what you think is the most beautiful car and respect other peoples choices to post what they think is the most beautiful car ever made, simple really.


----------



## VIPER

^^^Don't be daft :lol:

You know some people have to batter others into submission until they agree.

Seriously though, you're quite right.


----------



## Gruffs

Yeah, Come on PV. Everyone knows 911s are minging. Sort yourself out.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER

Gruffs said:


> Yeah, Come on PV. Everyone knows 911s are minging. Sort yourself out.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I know what you're thinking. "Did I put enough of these in my post > :lol:"

Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I'm not really sure myself.

But being as I have a 'delete post' button, the most powerful 'delete post' button in the world, and would blow your post clean off the forum, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, Gruffs?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Sounds wicked too...


----------



## Alex_225

Thing is opinion on this are 110% personal so no matter what I think is the most gorgeous looking car, it's only my opinion.

I personally tend to like ugly car which gives them that hint of character. Like my Megane, big ar$e, totally marmite but I love how it looks.

Anyway, as for best looking cars IN MY OWN OPINION -

Love the modern feel but retro looks of the new Ford GT









Love the curves and madness of the TVR Tuscan S









Oh and purely because they're ugly and I think it makes them cool









To honest I couldn't pick one car that I love the look of. There's millions of stunning cars out there from Renault to Pagani.


----------



## edsel

You are all so wrong... This is best looking car ever :thumb:


----------



## ets2k9

Another vote for the 8c - truly stunning!


----------



## NickMal

Lambo Muira week in week.....:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Fave car and its my fave looker too. Stunning car.


----------



## FHAT 1

from the first time i saw these and even nowfor a car that every man could afford still think are stunning

http://www.darkcrystalis.com/files/04-51-54-5a_3.jpg

and for supercar overkill just watch this for beautiful cars






cheers darren


----------



## Raife

I saw a low loader yesterday carrying a bunch of cars, two of which are the brand new limited edition (only 250 made) 911 Sports classic.

£140k each. Wow. Looked lovely.


----------



## FrazzleTC

One of the best looking cars ever made in my view is the Rover P5B coupe.


----------



## magpieV6

am i allowed to say mk2 vee?


----------



## Dave182




----------



## NeilG40

Doc said:


>


Gets my vote


----------



## Fin2982

a wiesman something or other


----------



## Blamm

Very unconventional compared to al supercars and hypercars in this topic, but the best design would have to be the Peugeot 406 Coupé:










Everything is just right about this car. Not talking about the engine or mechanics of course, just looks


----------



## Hudy82

Audi A5 for me


----------



## m500dpp

great thread, and lots of different opinions!

Agree with Citroen DS, and whilst many of the supercars are stunning they are also for many of us unobtainable. For me the Ford GT40 re issue is the ultimate, its stunning. In the everyday world the MX5 takes some beating:



















yes not the ultimate but we have both cars, and I love looking at them as much as driving them!


----------



## tony2

This For Me Its a 1956 xk140


----------



## alan_mcc




----------



## alan_mcc

rmorgan84 said:


> Don't be stupid. Here's the best looking car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be wrong because no one's opinion is wrong and beauty is in the eye of the beholder and lets all make daisy chains and run a ribbon up the maypole.


GWWWIZZZ! Slower than a table  ever see that top gear feature?


----------



## Dipesh

Citroën ds here. Love the car!


----------



## tom-coupe

anyone like these think its stunning tbh


----------



## christian900se

I can't believe this has not been given credit yet: The Jaguar E type coupe, sex on wheels.


----------



## edsel

alan_mcc said:


>


 Is that for sale?


----------



## Grinnall v8

Talbot Lago:argie::argie:


----------



## padge

http://cache-04.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/12/2008/10/Renault-Megane-Trophy-Reveal.jpg


----------



## Cullers

Have to agree with the Lambo Miura and Jag XK120 although I have a soft mushy spot for these:







and these


----------



## Top_Gun

christian900se said:


> I can't believe this has not been given credit yet: The Jaguar E type coupe, sex on wheels.


You brits know style - too bad you don't know engines 

scnr... I'm a big fan of the Jaguar and Aston Martin-way to build a car. Too bad I can't afford one ;-)


----------



## pooma

m500dpp said:


>


Love this pic, got 2 of my all time favourite cars in it. Cars that can be owned by anyone and while maybe not as stunning as some of the supercars suggested are equally recognisaeble in their own right. I've had the pleasure of owning both and would quite happily own either again and to be honest will probably own both again at some point in the future.



















And below, another everyday car, and again with the bias another car I've owned but I think Ford got this one so right (The Steve Mcqueen add didn't half help it's image though) only thing they got wrong in my eyes was that it sat a little too high as standard.










The Italians know how to make a good looking every day car 2, another of my past cars, compare the Bravo to what was about as a family hatch when it was first released in about 1996










Back to the title of the thread though, Best looking car ever made, I still say Miura


----------



## spitfire

In the 60's I always wanted an e-type and I still think they're uniquely beautiful but in the seventies I was lucky enough to have a ride in a Corvette Stingray and I still love that shape today.


----------



## pooma

^^^^

Agreed, a stunning motor.


----------



## Orca

Citroen DS ...


----------



## Deano

sandero!










but seriously


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

The UG obviously


----------



## johnpigg

another vote for a DS









would love one of these


----------



## christian900se

Top_Gun said:


> You brits know style - too bad you don't know engines
> 
> scnr... I'm a big fan of the Jaguar and Aston Martin-way to build a car. Too bad I can't afford one ;-)


I am from the US, but even though the mechanics of the E-type coupe may not be great, damn is it a sight for sore eyes. At least if it is broken down, it looks stunning sitting there.


----------



## steeleez

For modern cars for me it's the V12 vantage, http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1235093.htm

Older cars Eleanor hands down, completely stunning beast!


----------



## Guest

Ross said:


> Not the best looking car but I think its stunning


Well Said :thumb:









But I prefer the E39...


----------



## Guest

Katana said:


> Oh well, my bad, probably ignored the text and just looked at the pictures.
> Production cars, probably a '59 Corvette like this


Saw this on Overhaulin' and fell in love.

Oddly, we have a DBS and Maserati Granturisimo in the family (I know:speechles) but I still maintain that the best "proportioned" saloon ever made is this one;


----------



## Raife

I think this has been missed:


----------



## aod

I've always thought the Calibra was one of the nicest looking cars on the road, the waistline and roofline is beautiful










The GTV has also been a favourite for a long time










But alas, it's the 8C's beauty that always sends a shiver down my spine


----------



## Deniance

Rizzo said:


> this has to be it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in convertable form


loving the white silvia, best looking jap car i think, and such a dedicated following in japan, seen in the flesh they are even better


----------



## Top_Gun

too bad they didn't sell the Silvia S15 in europe


----------



## butterbean

http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/micky****/TVR_Cerbera_Speed_12_06.jpg
http://i862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/micky****/tvrspeed12.jpg


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

1955 Plymouth Belvedere











steeleez said:


> Older cars Eleanor hands down, completely stunning beast!


 - I agree but Elanor is a custom, the standard GT500 doesn't look like that.


----------



## Cefd

Hard time chosing one... my top 3:

Lancia Aurelia Spider









Ferrari Testa Rossa









Bugatti Royale


----------



## DaveDunn

http://img2.netcarshow.com/Alfa_Romeo-8C_Spider_2009_800x600_wallpaper_02.jpg

Need I say more


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

a dont have any pics lol but a can remember my old man being right into his fords the 1s i can rember 

he had 

escort xr3i 
escort rs turbo 
capri 1.6 laser , 2.0ltr, 3.0 ltr 

very nice from wot i can remember liked the rs and xr3i


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Cefd - never realised that Testa Rossa existed, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## adseybear




----------



## Mini 360

DaveDunn said:


> http://img2.netcarshow.com/Alfa_Romeo-8C_Spider_2009_800x600_wallpaper_02.jpg
> 
> Need I say more


Corvette? :tumbleweed:


----------



## DaveDunn

Mini 360 said:


> Corvette? :tumbleweed:


Alfa Romeo 8C Spider!


----------



## nick.s

Gotta say this is pretty special:










Sounds spectacular too!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Is that an LFA Lexus thingy?


----------



## nick.s

Sure is fella  I want one, but not at over £300,000


----------



## Bratwurst

Tis a damn fine machine !!


----------



## Mick

some may not agree, but to me this epitomises the supercar, i had a poster of this on my wall when i was younger which i remember fondly. love this car :thumb:

but not everyones cup of T.


----------



## Lewis-D

:lol:

serious vote now... and after 25 pages i can't believe the maclaren F1 has only graced us with it's presence twice!:doublesho









now this ^^^^ is automotive porn, just looking at that and im nursing a semi!


----------



## danjnixon




----------



## badly_dubbed

^^^ was just about to post a 458.


----------



## VA03LET

for some reason ive always loved this, good looking in a ugly way but some may argue its not a production car










if not i gotta agree with the below, gorgeous!!



Paintguy said:


>


----------



## kay323

911 sport classic


----------



## kay323

http://www.autofans.us/images/Porsche/2010 Porsche 911 Sport Classic 1.jpg


----------



## VA03LET

drive one every so often when i clean it :thumb:


----------



## myles

As above a few posts, Miura.


----------



## HornetSting

I cant think really. I think it would have to be one of the newer Lambos that are coming out, especially a grey one I saw, looks like a stealth bomber, very sexy.


----------



## Coxy914

HornetSting said:


> I cant think really. I think it would have to be one of the newer Lambos that are coming out, especially a grey one I saw, looks like a stealth bomber, very sexy.


The Reventon..

Being a total Audi/VAG nut through and through, I'd personally say these 2 cars below always leave me nursing a semi!

E9 3.0CSL 'batmobile'


















037 uber porn!









Miura will always be in the top 5 of mine. My view on that hasn't changed since 1973 when I got to sit in one at the old Bristol St Garage in Birmingham!


----------



## bidderman1969

Lancia Intergrale


----------



## bidderman1969

In Martini livery


----------



## c16rkc

I think it has to be the Aston Martin DBS...


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Mine...


----------



## ercapoccia

TeZ said:


> personal choice.. but I love it.
> 
> **Alfa Romeo Tipo 33 Stradale**


My favourite


----------



## integrale

bidderman1969 said:


> Lancia Intergrale





bidderman1969 said:


> In Martini livery





Coxy914 said:


> 037 uber porn!


Any integrale..... The 037 Rally hmmmm but then again the LC2 gets a vote.


----------



## HornetSting

Coxy914 said:


> The Reventon..


Thats the one, thanks. Heres a pic. I think this is gorgeous and just so cool, the DBS comes pretty close too.


----------



## Hoop3r

Jaguar XK Convertible, sexy.


----------



## CJS-086

For me it's the Rolls Royce Phantom.

This one below is from arond my area, love it to pieces .


----------



## wedgie

I dont know if one has been posted before in this thread, but another pic of a 300SL cant be wrong .

300SL Gulwing


----------



## Ross

DB9 has to be a condender


----------



## coach potato69

The Ferrari Daytona is a stunning example of a car










Or this, the Opel GT, (poor mans Corvette) Got this picture as it sped past my bus, lol.










Or the best car ever has to be my new baby, lol.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

For me it's the MK6 VW Golf GTD:


----------



## andys320

Lancia Fulvia HF


----------



## Turkleton

Always liked the 'hot' older BMs
and


----------



## Jordan

Jordan said:


>


nearly 2 years ago, and i still stand by it today!

Either that or a silvia :lol:


----------



## kh904

Blamm said:


> Very unconventional compared to al supercars and hypercars in this topic, but the best design would have to be the Peugeot 406 Coupé:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is just right about this car. Not talking about the engine or mechanics of course, just looks


I was gonna mention the 406 coupe, only because i have one 

IMO in terms of style per £, it's one of the best (the pic & colour doesn't do it justice imo)

But my ultimate car in terms of looks is the Ferrari 355 (Red with cream leather) - In fact my ultimate car full stop!

Aston Martin DB9 or DBS a close 2nd


----------



## Reggie-Z4

:wave:


----------



## dew1911

Pretty sure I've already posted, but my vote goes to a dead heat between these two...


















And of the 2nd, it's younger sister isn't a munter either!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Nicest ever? E-Type Jaguar.


----------



## DampDog

993 last of the air cooled era.. (E-Types a beauty too)


----------



## andy665

Like my classics - true styling master classes

Figoni and Falaschi bodied Talbot Lago









Eagle E-type Speedster









Alfa Romeo 8C 2900B


----------



## Flair

This is one of my favorites, I will have one, one day.


----------



## andy665

Flair - have you ever driven one - I had an SV-R for a weekend and it was total and utter crap - apart from the exhaust note


----------



## Flair

andy665 said:


> Flair - have you ever driven one - I had an SV-R for a weekend and it was total and utter crap - apart from the exhaust note


No, but ever since i saw one for the first time i have loved them :lol: I just wont drive it, I'll park it up, stare and detail.


----------

